# Rollfast Tanker, Serial # Help,...



## Carbon (Jun 17, 2012)

Recently picked up this Rollfast tank bike for 50 bucks, long drive but to good of a price to refuse. The serial number reads " B 60849 " not sure if the Rollfast bikes share the same nomenclature as the Murray bikes, any help on a year model would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice original condition. Love the wear on the top tube as those wear marks could be from a newspaper bag. Note how the wear is on the top of the leading edge of the tank.....cool and what a great price too.
Sorry cant help on the year.
Happy fathers day,  right?

Every bike collector should have a find like that. Especially us fathers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carbon (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, I passed on one just like this in really good condition complete a few months back for three bills so I jumped at the chance for this one at that price.


----------



## Carbon (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, after spending all afternoon takin er apart, I regreased everything, she came apart very easily suprisingly. I changed the wheelset and tires, pedals, torpedo headlight, chain, seat, seat post, bars and stem. The cranks and front sprocket polished out perfectly, no pitting at all, all the bearings cleaned up like new and repacked with Mobile One sythetic grease. This thing rides nice, big ole 48 tooth up front so I paired it up to a 22 rear drive sprocket, very smooth. With the old wheels still on I wiped the whole frame, fenders and fork down really good with alcohol and then put a couple coats of clear on it for the time being to help kind of seal it until I can do a frame off repaint and cherry her up. Here's how she turned out,...


----------



## Albert (May 2, 2016)

Can any body tell me why I can't find one picture of the headbadge on my rollfast. And what does the FH55 next to seril # mean. Oh,& does a pair w/ serial#'s like 2755/FH55&#2756/FH55 "26-MENS ALL COMPLETE & in verey good shape help marketabilty much?


----------



## Albert (May 2, 2016)

Albert said:


> Can any body tell me why I can't find one picture of the headbadge on my rollfast. And what does the FH55 next to seril # mean. Oh,& does a pair w/ serial#'s like 2755/FH55&#2756/FH55 "26-MENS ALL COMPLETE & in verey good shape help marketabilty much?



Don't seem to be much interest in most Rollfast models.Cant get a straightforward answer about anything having Ta do with em


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2016)

They're 55's, actually the year was reversed on the stamp, but not that year!


----------

